# Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?



## Snoopy (3. November 2012)

Wer von euch würde sich dieses Jhar bereit erklären eine Sammelbestellung für Boilies aufzunehmen?

Ich persönlich wäre entweder für Cockbaits oder für Successful Baits.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Wer nennt seine Firma denn Cockbaits?


----------



## u-see fischer (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Werfe mal http://clarissabait.com/ in Rennen, bekomme da u.U. gute Konditionen.
Wenn klar ist, was wer möchte, kann ich dort mal anfragen.

Der Luxemburgische Rekordkarpfen ist auf Clarissa Boilie gefangen worden. Clarissa hat auch einige Jahre Boilies für das Label eines namenhaften englischen Karpfenangler hergestellt.


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Werfe mal http://clarissabait.com/ in Rennen, bekomme da u.U. gute Konditionen.
> Wenn klar ist, was wer möchte, kann ich dort mal anfragen.
> 
> Der Luxemburgische Rekordkarpfen ist auf Clarissa Boilie gefangen worden. Clarissa hat auch einige Jahre Boilies für das Label eines namenhaften englischen Karpfenangler hergestellt.




Wäre mit 10 Kilo "Clarissa's" dabei..

Tl.


----------



## Sea-Trout (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der Luxemburgische Rekordkarpfen ist auf Clarissa Boilie gefangen worden. Clarissa hat auch einige Jahre Boilies für das Label eines namenhaften englischen Karpfenangler hergestellt.


Echt dann muss man die ja unbedingt haben|supergri.


----------



## carpjunkie (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Der Luxemburgische Rekordkarpfen ist auf Clarissa Boilie gefangen worden.



Lass mich raten;
da waren sie grade neu auf´n markt? |rolleyes


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Bei Clarissa werd ich im Frühjahr 50 Kg bestellen.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> Lass mich raten;
> da waren sie grade neu auf´n markt? |rolleyes



Clarissa Boilies gibt es seit ca. 22 Jahre, kenne den Hersteller als er noch einen Angelshop in Düsseldorf betrieben hat. 
Bis vor kurzem hat er ausschließlich Boilies für Wiederverkäufer in ganz Europa hergestellt. Seit 2012 bereit er einen Internetshop und verkauft die Boilies auch an Endkunden.

Da ich weiß, das viele hier im Board immer sagen, in einem Boilie für 3,50€ kann ja nichts gescheites drin sein, habe ich das mit dem Lux. rekord Karpfen mal aufgeführt.

Habe ja geschrieben: "Clarissa hat auch einige Jahre Boilies für das Label eines namenhaften englischen Karpfenangler  hergestellt." Das sind fast identische Boilies, lediglich die Boilies für den bekannten Engländer hatten einen größeren Birdfood Anteil, gekosten haben die aber deutlich über 10,-€/Kg.

Kauf wo Ihr möchtet, ich habe da kein Vor- noch Nachteil von, will auch nicht diesen Thead pflegen und verfolgen, da ich den Hersteller kenne, kann ich für Euch mal anfragen, denke ich bekomme einen guten Preis.

PS. Ich werde mich an dieser Sammelbestellung nicht beteidigen, ich kaufe bei Clarissa die "Ausschußware", Boilies die er nicht verkaufen will, weil nicht 100%ig rund oder ev. wärend der Produktion runter gefallen sind.


----------



## Snoopy (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Also irgendwie hat das Gelaber nichts mit der eigentlichen Frage zu tun!

@u-see-fischer: Das wäre schon mal ein prima Ansatz! Wärst du bereit den "Deal" einzufädeln sofern es dazu kommt?

Weitere KONSTRUKTIVE Vorschläge bitte!#h


----------



## Seele (3. November 2012)

Gibts evtl sowas mit Pellets auch bzw wo man welche mitbestellen kann?

Geschrieben auf meinem Galaxy Nexus


----------



## u-see fischer (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Snoopy schrieb:


> ...
> @u-see-fischer: Das wäre schon mal ein prima Ansatz! Wärst du bereit den "Deal" einzufädeln sofern es dazu kommt?



Wenn klar ist, was Ihr von Clarissa Baits wollt, fahre ich da hin und stell mich neben der Boiliemaschine, laber dem Betreiber einen Knopf an die Backe in Form von Werbung im größten Anglerforum Deutschlands, frage nach dem Kurs, den gebe ich anschließend hier weiter und bin dann auch raus.



seele schrieb:


> Gibts evtl sowas mit Pellets auch bzw wo man welche mitbestellen kann?



Clarissa bietet auch Pellets an, wenn Du möchtest und die Bestellmenge feststeht, frage ich auch dazu nach. Bisher gabs bei jeder Boiliebestellung noch 5 Kg Maispellets (kostenlos) dazu.


----------



## kroatiaboy (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Servus, hat Clarissa auch ne eigene Homepage ? 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## u-see fischer (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



kroatiaboy schrieb:


> Servus, hat Clarissa auch ne eigene Homepage ?
> Gruß Marcel



Ja, schaust Du hier: http://clarissabait.com/
Link stand aber schon in Posting 3 auf der 1. Seite.


----------



## makki (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Ich würde evtl Pellets und Partikel bestellen, Boilies rolle ich selber, also sollten in dem Shop, ist mir eigentlich egal welcher, auch Pellets und Partikel enthalten sein. Von Cockbaits hab ich schon viel gutes gehört.
lg,
makki


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Wann würdet ihr denn Bei Clarissa´s bestellen ?? 
Würde mitbestellen müsst aber schaun wegen Gehalt und so


----------



## Bodensee89 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

ich hab auch interesse an ca. 50kg boilies. 

von sb wäre es mir zwar etwas lieber aber wenn ihr bei clarissa ordert dann wäre ich da wohl auch dabei.
da ich die kugeln nicht kenne werde ich mir mal das sortiment anschauen.


----------



## Snoopy (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Bestellt wird erst wenn feststeht wieviel wir abnehmen. Danach richtet sich dann auch der Preis. 
Allerdings sollten ALLE Zusagen auch ernst gemeint sein! 

Ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass, wenn bei Clarissa bestellt wird, wir eine Sorte aus der ECO Range und eine Sorte aus der PREMIUM Range nehmen?!

Desweiteren kann ich euch www.cockbaits.de ans herz legen! Der Name klingt zwar komisch  aber die Penny Boilies sind Qualitativ echt Top und sie haben mir die letzen zwei Jahre auch bei langen fuettersessions gute Karpfen gebracht! 

Schaut euch einfach mal auf der cockbaits seite um und entscheidet dann.


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Snoopy schrieb:


> Bestellt wird erst wenn feststeht wieviel wir abnehmen. Danach richtet sich dann auch der Preis.
> Allerdings sollten ALLE Zusagen auch ernst gemeint sein!
> 
> Ich wuerde vorschlagen, dass, wenn bei Clarissa bestellt wird, wir eine Sorte aus der ECO Range und eine Sorte aus der PREMIUM Range nehmen?!
> ...



Ich wär für Milk&Honey oder Pineapple 
Wird entweder bei Clarissa oder bei Cockbait bestellt oder geht auch beides ?
Mich würden die Banane-Boilies von CB interessieren.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Milk &Honey und Pineapple  ;-))

Aber definitiv erst im Frühjahr.


----------



## Angelklaui (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Ich wäre dran interessiert


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Werde Anfang der nächsten Woche mal bei Clarissa vorbeifahren und mich erkundigen, welcher Preisnachlass bei welcher Menge möglich ist.
Werde dann die Preise für Eco und Premium Boilies hier Posten. Werde mich ebenfalls nach den Preisen für Pellets hier erkundigen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Premium Bollen und den Eco ??


----------



## Anaconda1983 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Ja ich hätte auch schon gerne Interesse, je mehr Leute mit machen umso günstiger wird das alles.... 







 Allerdings möchte ich den Preis genau kennen.

ich brauche pellets um die 80kg
boilies würde ich persönlich auch um die 70 bis 100kg nehmen, kommt auf den preis drauf an!
und partikel eventuell und tigernüsse!


----------



## u-see fischer (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist schon klar, kaufe auch nicht die Katze im Sack.#d

Preise werde ich anfragen, mal sehen welche Staffelung er einräumt.

@Carp Crakc  glaube der Unterschied liegt bei den Zutaten, der Shopbetreiber hat mir mal werzählt, die Premium Boilies habe eine ganz neue (geheime) Zutat. Angeblich sollte ein Vertriebsrepräsentant eines Boilieherstellers diese Boilie für seine privaten Nutzung gekauft haben. 

Kann zu dem Premium Boilie allerdings auch nicht viel sagen.


----------



## kappldav123 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Okay, je nach Preis etc. wäre ich auch fürn paar Kilos dabei.


----------



## CarpCrakc (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Und  Schon was bei rausgekommen ??


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Und  Schon was bei rausgekommen ??



Habe heute mit Clarissa telefoniert, im Moment hat der Betreiber ein kleines IT Problem, fahre, so wie es i.M. aussieht, am Samsatg dahin.
Am Telefon hat er vorab gesagt, bei der Eco Range geht wohl nicht viel, Kalkulation ist wohl sehr nah an den Preisen der Wiederverkäufer. Bei der Premium- oder Freshbait Range könnte er ca. 10% Preisnachlass einräumen.

Bitte also noch bis Samstag gedulden, wenns IT Problem gelöst ist, kann er selber hier reinschauen und abschätzen, von welchen Mengen die Rede ist.

Wer also intresse hat, bitte Typ und Menge posten, verbindlich ist die Sache ja noch nicht.


----------



## CarpCrakc (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

10 Kg Eco Milk & Honey


----------



## Bodensee89 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

30 - 50kg von den eco's. 

beim geschmack in richtung fisch aber da muss ich noch hirnen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

soviel wird da am preis nimmer gehn,er will ja auch noch was verdienen 


mit penny baits geht nix ,hab vor nem jahr ne anfrage gemacht.

bei blb baits  hab ich nen top preis beckommen,  1000kg 3,50€/kg.


ich starte  meine sammelbestellung ende dezember,in dieser sind blb,proline,dragonbaits,b-series, u.v.m.

desweiteren werden pellets wieder dabei sein,hier mal die ungefähren preise.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228952


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

das problem bei solchen sammelbestellungen ist immer nur eins.

jeder will nen anderen geschmack, macht man ne umfrage 4 wochen springen wieder welche ab.


macht das jetzt das 4 te jahr,jetzt hab ich seit knapp 2 jahren nen top händler gefunden wo wir ein komplet angebot macht.


somit kann jeder das bestellen was er will,und ich muss nicht mehr soviel machen wir früher.


----------



## u-see fischer (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> bei blb baits  hab ich nen top preis beckommen,  1000kg 3,50€/kg.http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=228952



Bei Clarissa zahlt man ohne Sammelbestellung und bei Abnahme von 10 Kg schon einen Preis von 3,45€/Kg was ja schon billiger ist als BLB. Daher geht da nicht mehr viel, bestenfalls einige Cent/Kg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

u-see fischer @

dan brauchst ich auch keine sammelbestellung machen,wen am preis nicht mehr viel geht.

mach doch einfach nen therad auf ,gute billige boilie range.

sobald boilie fragen da sind, klatscht du immer deine clarisa rein fällt mir immer auf 




das kg blb murmeln kostet normal  9,95€, das da ein spielraum ist wuste ich aber nicht das es so krass ist.


----------



## Fury87 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Also Ich wäre auch bei einer Sammelbestellung mit dabei.


----------



## gadged (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

@ Carphunter2401

Habe mir die Sammelbestellaktion vom letzten Jahr angeschaut die Du gemacht hast.

Machst DU dieses Jahr vergleichbares?

Wäre sehr interessiert. Dir Preise und scheine einfach Top zu sein.

Vielleicht geht bei den Preisen über die Menge  ja noch was???


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> soviel wird da am preis nimmer gehn,er will ja auch noch was verdienen
> 
> 
> mit penny baits geht nix ,hab vor nem jahr ne anfrage gemacht.
> ...





mach dan extra nen therad auf,die preise stimmen nicht warte auf die neuen.


----------



## u-see fischer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> u-see fischer @
> 
> dan brauchst ich auch keine sammelbestellung machen,wen am preis nicht mehr viel geht.



Ich mache keine Sammelbestellung, weiß halt, dass dort gute Boilies hergestellt werden. Die Boilies werden unter vielen bekannten Lables, auch von hier im AB empfohlenen Anbieter, vertrieben, dort aber zu einem deutlich höheren Preis.

Kannst Du alles hier nochmal nachlesen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3746212&postcount=8


----------



## Snoopy (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

ich braeuchte ca 50 - 60kg.


----------



## colognecarp (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Ich mach mit, ich will aber nur welche die so abgehen wie diese hier :g http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLpD80yu4q8&feature=related


----------



## Angelklaui (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Was kosten die clarissa Boilies jetzt ohne Preisnachlass?


----------



## u-see fischer (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



Angelklaui schrieb:


> Was kosten die clarissa Boilies jetzt ohne Preisnachlass?



Schaust Du hier: http://clarissabait.com/


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

So ... 
Wie schauts jetzt aus ??


----------



## u-see fischer (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> So ...
> Wie schauts jetzt aus ??



War, wie gesagt letztes WE beim Schopbetreiber.
Da der Shop extrem knapp kalkuliert, ist auch kein großer Preisnachlass drin.
Da ich den Betreiber aber vom AB überzeugen konnte, will er in Kürze Aktionstage mit ca. 10% Preisnachlass durchführen, würde bei der Eco Range dann einen Preis von ca. 3,10 €/Kg ausmachen. Das Angebot wäre dann auch nicht an Mengen gebunden, lediglich zeitlich begrenzt und ev. nur für AB-User die sich vor Bestellung/Anmeldung bei mir melden, damit der Rabat eingeräumt werden kann.

Wem dieser Preisnachlass nicht recht, muß halt woanders bestellen, Carphunter2401 will ja auch noch eine Sammelbestllung zusammenstellen.

Ich für mein Teil bleib bei Clarissa, ich weiß welche Qualität ich da für kleines Geld bekomme.

Sobald der Rabat eingeräumt wird, werde ich das hier posten, wer diese Info lieber per PN haben möchte, bitte melden.


----------



## Angelklaui (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

per pn bitte


----------



## gadged (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

hier posten, aber eine pn würde auch gut sein


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

ich werde wieder eine machen leider fehlen mir noch immer die aktuelen preise von proline,blb,pellets.


so bald ich alles habe, werde ich nen extra therad aufmachen hier mal die alte liste.


denke an den preisen wird sich nicht viel ändern,ich will aber erst die neuen preise haben das ich es on stellen kann.


*Pro Line Freezerbaits 

  Abnahme in 5 kg Säcke/20mm

 Fish & Garlic
Birdfood Scopex
Birdfood Strawberry
Red Fish & Oyster
je 4,00 €/kg = 20 € für 5kg
______________________
Salty Tuna
Juicy Pineapple
Green Hell
Garlic & robin Red
je 4,50 €/kg = 22,5 € für 5kg
* 
*Triple S 
Big Activator
Cinnamon Sunrise *
*je 6,00 €/kg = 30,00 € für 5kg*



Proline Readymades
abnahme in 5 kg :


*Fish & Garlic
Birdfood Scopex
Birdfood Strawberry
Red Fish & Oyster
5,00 €/Kg = 25€/ 5 kg*
________________________________

*
Salty Tuna
Juicy Pineapple
Green Hell
Garlic & robin Red*


*6,00 €/Kg = 30,00€/ 5 kg *


*
Triple S 
Big Activator
7,00 € /Kg = 35€/5 kg



Alle B-Series Readymades abnahme in 2,5kg Säcke:
         6€/Kg = 15€/2,5kg
* 


*White Hot Cholate 18 + 22mm
Wohl unserer bester Boilie ein Schokoladen Flavour in einem Protein-Mix, mit hohem Anteil an Chilliflocken. Dass feurige Schärfe bei Karpfen einen reinen Fressrausch auslöst, ist schon lange kein Geheimtipp mehr.

B-Series Red B 18mm
Ein Leichtverdaulicher Boilie  der aus hochwertigen LT-Fischmehlen besteht. Ganzjährig fängig mit  einer bemerkenswerten Langzeitwirkung. Geheimtipp an sehr stark  befischten Gewässern. 

B-Series RRG 18 + 22mm
Über die Lockwirkung von Robin Red und Knoblauch brauchen wir hier wohl  nichts mehr schreiben. Als wir diese Zutaten kombinierten und mit ein  paar zusätzlichen Aromen verfeinerten, hat dieser Bait all unsere  Erwartungen weit übertroffen. Immer eine Sünde wert.

B-Series SM 18 + 22mm 
Hier haben wir den absoluten Old Scool-Flavour "Scopex" mit einem  neueren Frucht-Flavour gepaart und das ganze mit einem Milch-Bordfood  Mix verfeinert. Das Ergebnis ist ein Köder, der nicht lange auf erfolg  warten lässt. Besonders bei Kurztrips empfehlenswert. 

B-Series FR-Krabbe 18 + 22mm 
Eine besondere Kombination von diversen Fisch- und ein paar anderen  Mehlen, das ganze mit einem sehr intensiven Krabbenflavour abgerundet.  Ein etwas anderer Stincker, der das ganze Jahr über fängt.

B-Series Pi-Garlic 18 + 22mm 
Eine Kombination aus zwei extrem entgegengesetzten Flavours. Extrem  Frucht trifft auf extremen Knoblauchgeruch. Das ganze auf einem  Milch-Mix abgerollt, macht ihn besonders in den kalten Jahreszeiten  unwiderstehlich. 

B-Series Marie 18 + 22mm
Es sollte nicht der Standart Fischmehlboilie sein , das gewisse etwas sollte vorhanden sein.
So kamen wir auf die Idee dem Fischmix eine Fruchtnote zu verpassen im Geschmackserlebnis Cranberry.
Diese Frucht Fisch Kombination schlug sofort ein .*
*[FONT=&quot]

Alle Berkley Gulp Carp Boilies 
1 Kg Säcke
7,99 EUR das kg[/FONT]*

*Sea Food One*
*Particle Bomb*​ *Tuna Spice**
Pineapple Fever*
*fresh Fruit one*
*Irish cream*
*Squid liver*
*Heilibut Crab*


*MAD Boilies 
*

* alle Sorten 1kg Säcke 8,99 EUR das kg *
*Hemp&Spice*

*Totally Nutz*

*Sweet Plum*
*Hot Salmon
*

*Mussel&Garlic*


*Mistral Boilies
*

* Peach & Black Pepper
Crab Cream
2,5kg *1*6,99 für die 2,5kg =  6,796€/kg*
* 1kg Säcke 8,99 EUR

LK Baits
5kg Säcke 30 EUR = 6 EUR / kg,Alle Sorten* 


Alle Berkley Gulp Pop ups  5,99€
Alle Mad Pop ups             3,49€




Wild Strawberry 
LK Restart - Mussel
LK Restart - ICE Vanilla
LK Spice Shrimp
LK Sweet Pineapple
LK Restart - Compot N.H.D.C 
LK Fruits Exotic



Heilbutt Pellets 20/6mm 20Kg /25Kg gsäcke

28€ ohne Loch
34€ mit loch





*Da es sich hierbei um eine Sondervereinbarung handelt haben wir folgende Versandkosten nur innerhalb Deutschlands.*

*0 - 10 kg 4,95 €*
*10-31,5 kg 9,95 €
31,5 kg 50kg 14,95 €
50kg -100kg 19,95 €*

*
Pro Person Mindestwert Bestellwert 20 €
Bezahlung Vorauskasse durch:
Überweisung
Pay Pal

oder Per Nachnahme (5,95 Nachnahmegebühr + 2 EUR direkt beim Zusteller)
*


*Zum Ablauf:

Ihr schickt mir was Ihr wollt, ich leite es weiter.
Ihr beckommt ne Rechnung bezahlt diese , alles wird sofort an euch verschickt


Wer Intresse hat, einfach ne Pn an mich

-Name;Bordyname
-Adresse
-Email*

*- Welche Marke,Sorte*,*Konservierer*





 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## CarpCrakc (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Wann gibts den Preisnachlass ??


----------



## hecht98 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

die preise und das angebot sind ja schon ziemlich gut, aber ist es irgendwie möglich den furious 5 von proline noch reinzubekommen?|rolleyes


----------



## BARSCH123 (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Ich bin auch aufjedenfall dabei, ich warte nurnch auf die neuen preise 

Aber wäre es möglich das ganze das nächste mal etwas übersichtlicher zu machen ?

weil ich blicke durch die ganzen buchstaben nichtmehr durch !
erst kommt proline mit mit nem preis, dann  kommt wieder ein anderer, dann sind noch andere namen dazwischen, dann kommen auf einmal irgentwelche MADboilies usw usw..

Also ich konnte zwar das raussuchen für das ich mich interessiere, musste dafür aber bestimmt 10 mal lesen..


Was auch ganz schön wäre, wäre eine beschreibung der eigentlichen Boilies, speziell von Proline, weil die namen mir eigntlich nicht viel sagen.. Süß und Fischig würde schon reichen..

Tl.


----------



## Chappy (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Gib mal M&R Tackle.de ein. Dann Proline. Da sind sämtliche Sorten erklärt.  und andere auch...


----------



## Angelklaui (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Hallo,

wie siehts mit den Preisen aus?


----------



## Anaconda1983 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Carphunter2401 ist noch beim angeln ;-) denk er wird soweit er bescheid weiss, sich melden und die preise hier bekannt geben....auf ihn verlass, gibt ihm einfach noch bisschen zeit!

gruß


----------



## Brot (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Gibt's schon was neues?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

hi hab die preise noch nicht beckommen,von proline u.s.w 

bis jetzt  hab ich  jedes jahr die sammelbestellung gemacht, dieses mal wirds genauso sein .

also keine angst werd mich dahinter klemmen,aber jede woche beim händler anrufen machts auch nicht besser.


----------



## goepfi74 (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

wo wird denn nun bestellt


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



goepfi74 schrieb:


> wo wird denn nun bestellt



Wie bereits geschrieben, werde ich hier oder per PN eine Info reinstellen, wenn Clarissa einen Preisnachlaß einräumt.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3756177&postcount=43

Wenn Clarissa nicht zusagt, mußt du auf Carphunter warten.


----------



## Chappy (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Gibt's denn schon neue Info? Bald gehen die Messen los, sonst müsste man da mal gucken..;-(


----------



## gadged (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Wir jetzt nun eine Sammelbestellung gemacht???

lg


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



gadged schrieb:


> Wir jetzt nun eine Sammelbestellung gemacht???
> 
> lg



Kann Dir leider keine PN schicken. :c


----------



## u-see fischer (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Wie angekündigt, auf der http://www.clarissabaits.com/ Seite ist nun ein Preisnachlaß von 10% auf alle Boilies bis zum 31.01.13 geschaltet. Der Preisnachlaß wird im Warenkorb abgezogen, so auf der Startseite nachzulesen.

Die Eco Range Boilies kosten somit 3,105€/Kg

Falls noch Fragen offen sein sollten, einfach PN werde dann alles klären.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

@gadged

kann auf Deine PN nicht antworten, entweder ist Dein Postfach voll oder Du hast Einstellungen vorgenommen, das Du keine PN empfangen möchtest.


----------



## Chappy (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Carohunter 2401 wie schaut's?:vik:#y


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

so bin endlich weider daheim von der reha,werde mich nächste woche drumm kümmern.

muss noch einige termine erledigen, ärtzte,krankenkasse,kg,rückenschule danach werde ich mich um die sammelbestellung kümmern.

gesundheit geht vor, die seen sind  eh noch zu also keine panik jungs


----------



## Chappy (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Das stimmt. Beste Erholung ist am Wasser.


----------



## u-see fischer (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Habe gerade erfahren, der 10%ige Preisnachlaß bei Clarissa wird nur bei User abgezogen, die auch auf der Webseite angemeldet sind.


----------



## bennyhill (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Handelt es sich bei Clarissa um die selben Boilies die Namensgleich von der Wassersportzentrale ( GenK ) angeboten wurden ?
Gruss bennyhill


----------



## u-see fischer (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei Clarissa um die selben Boilies die Namensgleich von der Wassersportzentrale ( GenK ) angeboten wurden ?
> Gruss bennyhill



Ja, gleicher Hersteller, gleiche Boilies (Eco Range). Rabataktion läuft nur noch bis 31.01.13


----------



## bennyhill (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wer macht dieses Jahr ne Boilie Sammelbestellung?*

Dann nicht.
Trotzdem vielen Dank. Gruss bennyhill


----------

